# [SOLVED] Missing: RAS Async adapter



## eyalwu (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

I've just finished formatting my hrad drive, and installing XP-pro, SP2. Only trouble is that my system doen't recognize my modem. When I look into the device manager, I see a black-yellow exclemation mark over my "Ethernet controller". A deeper inspection shows that The latter isn't working because "The dirvers for this device are not installed. (code 28)"
Does anyone know where can I get this driver? I have exhusyed my limited browsing capacility.

Thanks. Eyalwu


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing: RAS Async adapter*

We need more info about you PC.
What is the make and model.
If you are unsure please run Everest under my signature and post the result.
As far as the RAS Async adapter you could try this link:
http://www.soft32.com/download_170548.html
This is a network adapter.
When you say "doesn't recognize my modem" are you refering to the Dial up modem on your PC or the Broadband modem?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## eyalwu (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing: RAS Async adapter*

Thanks a lot for the quick (!) reply.

The bad news is that soft32 doesn't work properly this weekend; I couldn't download it from there. The good news are, that I found the missing driver back at Intel's web site, so I am back in buiseness. Thanks anyhow!!

Eyalwu


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing: RAS Async adapter*

Hi,
I am sorry about the link.
I am glad you got it up and running.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

